# Rc4wd Trail Stomper ~ Upgrades



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Just wanted to pass this along now that the Rc4wd Trail Stomper is available agine at the Rc4wd web site First thing is sell the T-Rex 60 Axles for what you can get out of them. You will spend $$ upgrading them to the cost point of buying new heavier duty ones. Even if you just modify Axial SCX10 axles to fit your Stomper you're better off. ~ I got two Rc4wd D-40 Axles but D-35 Axles will bolt right on also. The Trail Finder 2 Axles are ok but not much better than the T-Rex 60's even thow they are Aluminum ~ there Cast not C&C machined like the D-35's & D-40 axles. 
Upgrade the Drive Shafts with Axial Big Bore ones or any other more HD. Ones also. ~ [ You will have one Nice HD Trail Truck after them upgrades ]

I put on two Front D-40 Axles so in the future I have the option of making it 4 Wheel Steering ~ I locked the rear one out with two Homemade L Brackets for now.
You Can Thank Me now or later for the upgrade tips / Or Not ~ LOL


----------

